

How LeBron James turned himself into a highly efficient scoring machine - mitmads
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/9109245/how-lebron-james-transformed-game-become-highly-efficient-scoring-machine

======
jaebrown
This is a really good article. I was just talking with my friends on how it
seems like LeBron realized that he can be unstoppable; which in reality and
from this read, means he's more efficient. When you're efficient at anything,
it always look like you're dominate and at times unstoppable. Take Apple for
example: During 2007 - 2011, they were on a run where we all thought the world
would be iEverything.

I think finding your efficient level is the key indicator to someone or thing
looking unstoppable once in motion. Meaning, once your startup is off the
ground with a business model and making money on said business model, your
next step is to find the efficiency level for which you best operate on. This
includes all aspects of the company, not just sales. LeBron is an efficient
scorer but also an efficient passer and defensive player. It wasn't until all
things were working together and not in isolation, when people were like
"WOW!!!, I think he figured it out". So if sales and everything else are
booming but you have a very inefficient product development cycle, you will
not be at your peak performance level. VentureBeat had an article about Tibco;
which details this about having great technology and rocking but a sales
missteps; which didn't allow them to get to their true efficient/ peak
performance level (<http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/28/tibco/>). This seems
like the problem with Apple now. They don't seem to be as dominate and
unstoppable as before; which could be by design but I doubt it. The management
shakeup and recent hiccups with Maps and Siri, shows that Apple is now not as
efficient as it once was.

I believe when your efficiency level is found, you take nothing for granted as
LeBron mentions is the reason he has transformed as a player. When you work at
being great and the best you can be, you find out who you are and what works
the best. You also find out who you are not and what doesn't work. You exclude
what you're not and what doesn't work from the equation and focus on the
variables that work for you. Only you can stop you, once you found your
efficiency level that gets you to peak performance.

------
chechakintaro
"It's work," James says. "It's a lot of work. It's being in workouts, and not
accomplishing your goal, and paying for it. So, if I get to a spot in a
workout and want to make eight out of 10, if I don't make eight of 10, then I
run. I push myself to the point of exhaustion until I make that goal. So you
build up that mentality that you got to make that shot and then use that in a
game situation — it's the ultimate feeling, when you're able to work on
something and implement it." That's a very inspiring pharagrafh.

